# Triton vs. VX.2



## fwiler (Mar 5, 2012)

Could someone please elaborate on the differences. I'm interested in these and I would like to hear from owners. Thanks.

Ok, it doesn't have to be from owners. Does anyone have some thoughts on the difference?


----------



## Stinn (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm really interested to know as well, the Triton's have been very highly touted from what I've read but use the exact same parts as the VX.2. Can I assume the Triton's just have a better crossover?


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

I can say without a doubt the pair sound so close no one can tell them apart.
I did all off axis measurements of both plus on axis and the 2 are very close with in 5db.

The VX.2 I designed for Bob along with the VX.1 MT design for his own products with smaller crossover component list.

Which one is better I can say no one I had listening to them side by side picked one out over the other....


----------

